# [Solved]Alsa Modules wont' Load

## regomodo

I have a hda-intel card and have the module in the kernel. Alsaconf finds this fine and configures it ok. However when it tries to load the module or i try to restart alsasound this happens

```
genbox jon # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid module format                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Invalid module format                                                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module format                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                                                                                                                                                                           [ !! ]

genbox jon #
```

What is the cause of this error?Last edited by regomodo on Sun Aug 24, 2008 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

what is the output of "eselect kernel list" and "uname -a"?

cheers

----------

## regomodo

 *bunder wrote:*   

> what is the output of "eselect kernel list" and "uname -a"?
> 
> cheers

 

```

genbox jon # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.21-xen

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

  [3]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6

  [4]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 *

genbox jon # uname -a

Linux genbox 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #9 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 22 21:19:41 BST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

genbox jon #         
```

Cheers

----------

## bunder

hmm...  okay, so it's not a version mismatch...    :Confused: 

which alsa are you using, the in-kernel one, or the alsa ebuilds?

cheers

----------

## regomodo

 *bunder wrote:*   

> hmm...  okay, so it's not a version mismatch...   :? 
> 
> which alsa are you using, the in-kernel one, or the alsa ebuilds?
> 
> cheers

 

Do you mean the alsa-drivers ebuild? I saw it when i "eix alsa" and tried to install it. Wouldn't let me as i already have alsa in the kernel built as a module.

----------

## regomodo

```
  │ │    <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                    │ │

  │ │    <M>   Sequencer support                                                  │ │

  │ │    <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                           │ │

  │ │    <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                      │ │

  │ │    <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                        │ │

  │ │    [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system              │ │

  │ │    [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                                  │ │

  │ │    <M>   RTC Timer support                                                  │ │

  │ │    [*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer                               │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                  │ │

  │ │    [*]   Support old ALSA API                                               │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                                            │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Verbose printk                                                     │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Debug                                                              │ │

  │ │          Generic devices  --->                                              │ │

  │ │        PCI devices  --->                                                    │ │

  │ │        USB devices  --->                                                    │ │

  │ │        System on Chip audio support  ---> 
```

If that helps.

----------

## bunder

looks good to me.  tried recompiling (the kernel)?

cheers

----------

## regomodo

 *bunder wrote:*   

> looks good to me.  tried recompiling (the kernel)?
> 
> cheers

 

That's what it is right now. I recompiled my kernel last night and tbh, made a lot of changes, mainly processor changes and swapping slab for slub.

----------

## regomodo

Wait, could this be my problem?

```
  │ │    --- Enable loadable module support                                       │ │

  │ │    [*]   Module unloading                                                   │ │

  │ │    [*]     Forced module unloading                                          │ │

  │ │    [*]   Module versioning support                                          │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Source checksum for all modules                                    │ │

  │ │    [*]   Automatic kernel module loading                                    │ │
```

----------

## bunder

 *regomodo wrote:*   

> Wait, could this be my problem?
> 
> ```
>   │ │    --- Enable loadable module support                                       │ │
> 
> ...

 

nope, i use those without issues.

----------

## regomodo

I disabled module versioning support as the helpfile said to if unsure what it did. Didn't change anything. What i do notice is that dmesg is full of sound issues.

```

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_dma_reserve_buf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_dma_free_pages

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_malloc_pages

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_dma_get_reserved_buf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_free_pages

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_first

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_little_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_last

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

snd: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device

snd: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd: Unknown symbol sound_class

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_request_card

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_lock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_load_drivers

snd_seq: Unknown symbol malloc_sizes

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev
```

----------

## regomodo

I'm using kde and when i login this appears

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sound server informational message:
> 
> Error while initializing the sound driver:
> ...

 

```
genbox jon # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

wlan_tkip              13888  2

hwmon_vid               5440  0

vboxdrv              1651664  0

wlan_scan_sta          14784  1

ath_rate_sample        13504  1

nvidia               8111760  24

ath_pci                85936  0

pcspkr                  5888  0

forcedeth              54732  0

wlan                  177440  5 wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

ath_hal               218224  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci

genbox jon #
```

----------

## a.b.

Everything sound-related should be built as modules.

----------

## regomodo

 *a.b. wrote:*   

> Everything sound-related should be built as modules.

 

As shown above, they are.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *regomodo wrote:*   

> Invalid module format

 

See wiki.

----------

## regomodo

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *regomodo wrote:*   Invalid module format 
> 
> See wiki.

 

oh dear, oh dear. I've totally forgotten to run "make modules_install"

The amount of times i've compiled a kernel and forget that.

Cheers all. It's solved.

----------

